# Mad mad kids! ;)



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

today is no bottle and no nip day for the kids. Buttercup.. small lady... wicked pissed and hollarin her nog off at her maman with the taped teats and me. Other two brats... phoenix the dark one mumblin under his breath at me as he followed me round and honey bear... didnt seem to care much.... til big maman left the pen. Then it was all out i am dying now right now. Flopped sheself over in the corner when she could go no farther down the fence. Omg i bout died at laughin at her dramatics! She is SO gonna cause me grief lol! Anytime any three of em see or hear a hooman they dyin again but forget bout it when they see or hear no hoomans.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Alas, they shall starve!! Not. 

Silly goats!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Alas, they shall starve!! Not.
> 
> Silly goats!


Ask them and see what lies they tell you. Hahahaha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny goats!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Poor little starving weanlings. That little girl sounds like a princess in the making. Collapsing from the vapors already, oh my. :dazed:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Poor little starving weanlings. That little girl sounds like a princess in the making. Collapsing from the vapors already, oh my. :dazed:


I know right! Lol. She is such the drama queen.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

They were fine tonight. But they havent had a night bottle in a bit though.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Silly kids! They're sure getting big though and adorable.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Silly kids! They're sure getting big though and adorable.


They ARE gettin so big! The two higher gen minis are the size of my year old male wether (he is taller than his nigi mama) and little buttercup is an inch shy of bein as tall as her mama. This mornin they were out again ugh! I KNOW i pulled down the string on my escape hatch last night.. so i guess we need figure somethin else out. Blah! Three kids and the gow runnin amok a d hollarin like they were dyin. Honey bear has hollared sheselfs hoarse overnight so i am guessin they been out a while.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

You abandon your duties!!! BAAAHH! Bloody murder! 

Honestly, how do the mamas do it? All at once, or little by little? And when? How old kids will be totally weaned by a dam?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> They ARE gettin so big! The two higher gen minis are the size of my year old male wether (he is taller than his nigi mama) and little buttercup is an inch shy of bein as tall as her mama. This mornin they were out again ugh! I KNOW i pulled down the string on my escape hatch last night.. so i guess we need figure somethin else out. Blah! Three kids and the gow runnin amok a d hollarin like they were dyin. Honey bear has hollared sheselfs hoarse overnight so i am guessin they been out a while.


I think that is pretty good, they can get out and you can't!lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I think that is pretty good, they can get out and you can't!lol


Hahaha. Nah paul gave me my escape hatch... it just works too good lol! I think i am gonna ask him to just put me a small hand sized hole in the door.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> You abandon your duties!!! BAAAHH! Bloody murder!
> 
> Honestly, how do the mamas do it? All at once, or little by little? And when? How old kids will be totally weaned by a dam?


Mamas do it little by little. Some mamas will let yearlings nurse. Gracie would only let Buttercup nurse three or four times a day from what i saw and for maybe a suckled or three was bout all. Buttercup seems pretty ok with no nip. She went to gracie this mornin a d jus saw the tape and didnt even try to get a nip. She didnt hollar this mornin either.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Hahaha. Nah paul gave me my escape hatch... it just works too good lol! I think i am gonna ask him to just put me a small hand sized hole in the door.


:nod:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Haha, how cute:buttheads:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Mine seemed to be fine when the grass began to be plenty. They simply more and more preferred the grass. But, by then they were around 4 months already.


----------

